# Problème de restauration ipod classic



## wxcvbn1989 (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
Voila je possède un ipod classic 160go, qui fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'a ce que je réinstalle itunes sur mon PC. Une fois la synchronisation terminé, j'ai remarqué qu'aucune musique n'avais en faite été transférer sur l'ipod. Je le rebranche et itunes m'annonce alors que l'ipod est endommagé et qu'il nécessite une restauration. 
Ce message d'erreur persiste toujours après une dizaine de restauration aussi bien manuelle que par l'intérmédiaire d'itunes.
Windows ne reconnait pas l'ipod et me propose de le formater à chaque connexion.

Voila quelqu'un aurait-il une solution de secours je commence à baliser ??
Merci


----------



## Vanton (28 Novembre 2014)

Tu n'as pas un proche ayant une ancienne version d'iTunes pour voir si ça vient de la tienne ? 

Ton iPod étant vide, tu n'as pas grand chose à perdre à tenter de le synchroniser avec un autre ordi. Si ça merde avec une vieille version, c'est pas bon signe... Si ça marche en revanche c'est peut-être un bug de la dernière version d'iTunes.


----------

